# Food grade paint



## Bryan (Jan 13, 2003)

Help !, I am desperately trying to locate a source for food grade paint to paint my galvanized extractor, and every paint store I have tried is unable to help. They can supply paint for "incidental food contact" but say its unsuitable for the extractor.
Any product names or sources for the paint anyone can help me with would sure be appreciated.

Desperate in Alberta

Bryan


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Walter T. Kelly cat. no. 353 Plastic Coating. It doesn't seem to be in their online catalog. You'll probably have to call. 1-800-233-2899. It is manufactured by "Cambridge Coatings Paints" and is listed as "An Epoxy-- a clear varnish-like liquid that adheres to metal, masonry, glas, plastics, etc. and has high chemical abrasion and water resistance. It cures over a period of seven days by chemical reation to produce a lining with all the advantages of baked-on enamel. new tanks should be washed clean with 50% vinegar and water solution and allowed to thoroughly dry before applying. Fine for extractor reels, baskets, etc. Apply with a brush or spray. Gallon covers about 500 square feet. Available in quarts only"


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Brushy Mt. Bee Farm. Cat. No. 615. Same product. http://www.beeequipment.com/search.asp and search for product code 615.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

For my top feeders I used an epoxy paint intended for refinishing sinks and tubs. I suspect it's similar to what Michael mentioned and may be cheaper.

Dickm


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i've heard that linseed oil works well.


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i'd like to add a disclaimer to the above post,i've never tried it myself so can't be sure it's good advice.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You might want to research that. I'm not sure if linseed oil is safe on food containers.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Linseed oil doesnt sound Kosher to me for honey processing.If you are eating the honey or giving it away,I wouldnt be worried about galvanised,I'll bet a great amount of the honey imported into the US went through galvanized or worse.If you are going to sell it you really should invest in stainless steel equipment.With honey prices still up it is a good time to upgrade.
The cambridge coating looks kind of like varnish and it takes a long time for the smell to go away,and will eventually flake off(I used it in past years).The AI Root Co. used to sell a white epoxy coating that was probably better but I dont know if they still do.

[This message has been edited by loggermike (edited July 16, 2003).]


----------



## ChristopherWesmr (7 mo ago)

loggermike said:


> Linseed oil doesnt sound Kosher to me for honey processing.If you are eating the honey or giving it away,I wouldnt be worried about galvanised,I'll bet a great amount of the honey imported into the US went through galvanized or worse.If you are going to sell it you really should invest in stainless steel equipment.With honey prices still up it is a good time to upgrade.
> The cambridge coating looks kind of like varnish and it takes a long time for the smell to go away,and will eventually flake off(I used it in past years).The AI Root Co. used to sell a white epoxy coating that was probably better but I dont know if they still do.
> 
> [This message has been edited by loggermike (edited July 16, 2003).]


Anyone know of a food grade paint for extraction equipment? One for metal and one for wood? Or preferably one for both?

Thanks,


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

ChristopherWesmr said:


> Anyone know of a food grade paint for extraction equipment? One for metal and one for wood? Or preferably one for both?
> 
> Thanks,


Camcote food grade paint - Google Search This will get you sources.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

camcote epoxy paint for metal, not sure about the wood though.

Looked for it but could not find anything on the net.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Can you sell the galvanized extractor and get a stainless steel one? Here in the states, painted surfaces in anything more than incidental food contact is a huge no-no. I'm curious, you are worried about the galvanized coating, but you are not worried about all of the chemicals that leech, chip off, and off gas from paint?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Wood has been replaced by plastic in the food service business but back in the 60's I worked in a restaurant and we would sanitize wood cutting boards with about a 10% bleach solution.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

ChristopherWesmr said:


> Anyone know of a food grade paint for extraction equipment? One for metal and one for wood? Or preferably one for both?
> 
> Thanks,


You seem to be from Brazil.

The answers from the US may not be what will work for you.
But in general - here in the US, no one bothers with painting the extraction equipment (anymore). 

It is all about stainless steel or food-grade plastics here.


----------

